# Costco for Gifts for Skiers/Outdoors



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2012)

Yep, Costco.  No joke.  

	Our local Costco has had some interesting items for skiers/outdoors folks lately at great prices. First, a complete DVD set of historical ski films, with all of Greg Stump's big hits and even some Dick Barrymore: $37.99












	GoPro cameras for $199: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Women's Patagonia Fleece Jackets:






	Bolle Synergy Helmets (Adult) for $49.99:






	New Bolle Googles for $39.99.  

	Big boxes of hand and footwarmers, merino long underwear, Marmot and Black Diamond Softshells, wool socks, and even decent shovels that could be used for an avi kit.  

	Who would have thought?


----------



## songfta (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, the Costco at Pentagon City in Northern Virginia had none of these things. Their stock can be very locally focused, so the skiing stuff will tend to be stocked in locations close to skiing (Utah, Colorado, New England, et al), whereas around these parts, you see some sleds, some gloves, and perhaps some basic winter gear, but nothing as zoot as Patagonia, Marmot, and such.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 1, 2012)

songfta said:


> Well, the Costco at Pentagon City in Northern Virginia had none of these things. Their stock can be very locally focused, so the skiing stuff will tend to be stocked in locations close to skiing (Utah, Colorado, New England, et al), whereas around these parts, you see some sleds, some gloves, and perhaps some basic winter gear, but nothing as zoot as Patagonia, Marmot, and such.



Bummer.


----------



## marcski (Dec 2, 2012)

TB, I think that fleece is a bit too big for the baby.  Nice color though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Not snow related but I also hear Cosco an average of 16$ per hour to all long term employees.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Not snow related but I also hear Cosco an average of 16$ per hour to all long term employees.



Yes, and benefits as well.  Highest in retail.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, and benefits as well.  Highest in retail.



I bet they get the better and harder workers because of this. Interesting concept.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

snoseek said:


> I bet they get the better and harder workers because of this. Interesting concept.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

There was an interesting article on a news website, I will try to find it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 2, 2012)

songfta said:


> *Their stock can be very locally focused, so the skiing stuff will tend to be stocked in locations close to skiing *(Utah, Colorado, New England, et al), whereas around these parts, you see some sleds, some gloves, and perhaps some basic winter gear, but nothing as zoot as Patagonia, Marmot, and such.



Definitely.  I think that goes for many of the box discounters.  I was in a TJ Maxx last year in norther Vermont and it was like it had been turned into a winter sports store.  Amazing how much more winter stuff they had than the TJ Maxx locations in NY/NJ.    When I was at that same TJ Maxx store on black Friday this year, they didnt have much stuff, but I'm thinking it may be early yet for winter clearance/sales.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> There was an interesting article on a news website, I will try to find it.



There is also a Costco special on the CSNBC channel where they talked about paying a lot better than most retailers and they have very little turnover.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2012)

snoseek said:


> I bet they get the better and harder workers because of this. Interesting concept.



Yes they do. In fact, the show that was mentioned here was "The Costco Craze" where MSNBC basically got to fly with the founder/CEO to different stores and then go to their headquarters to see them test products, hear sales pitches from vendors, and select toys for this year. 

The stat that they threw around on the show was that the "average" salary was $20.00 and that they feel that they need good employees and want to treat them well. It was mentioned that they have the lowest turnover and that they have a real loyal customer base. The CEO, Jim Senegal, has no handlers and just walks around the stores. As they said, leads from the trenches. He began working at Fed Mart moving mattresses and never left retail. Folks come right up to him and even hug him. The show was on YouTube in its entirety...but looks like it just got yanked. 

My experience has been very good. We've been members for now almost two years. My wife got it on my in-laws suggestion. I laughed at first thinking it was going to be a lot of cheap junk and that we'd never go there. Boy was I wrong on both parts. The employees at our store are mainly older folks and they do a good job. Same folks for the past two years as well. And the food is amazing...the other goods are really good quality as well. We now buy our groceries and staples there and other finds as well. An example is milk is literally half the price as our local supermarket.

The show talks about how the now are the largest importer and retailer of high end wines.  I wish our store had wine....


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2012)

marcski said:


> TB, I think that fleece is a bit too big for the baby. Nice color though.



:lol:  You can see the look on her face..."get me out of here, Daddy!"


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes they do. In fact, the show that was mentioned here was "The Costco Craze" where MSNBC basically got to fly with the founder/CEO to different stores and then go to their headquarters to see them test products, hear sales pitches from vendors, and select toys for this year.
> 
> The stat that they threw around on the show was that the "average" salary was $20.00 and that they feel that they need good employees and want to treat them well. It was mentioned that they have the lowest turnover and that they have a real loyal customer base. The CEO, Jim Senegal, has no handlers and just walks around the stores. As they said, leads from the trenches. He began working at Fed Mart moving mattresses and never left retail. Folks come right up to him and even hug him. The show was on YouTube in its entirety...but looks like it just got yanked.
> 
> ...



Their bakery is amazing, as good if not better then most city's local dessert shop.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Their bakery is amazing, as good if not better then most city's local dessert shop.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, and their meat is great.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Yeah, and their meat is great.






+1 totally agree1


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I laughed at first thinking it was going to be a lot of cheap junk and that we'd never go there. Boy was I wrong on both parts. The employees at our store are mainly older folks and they do a good job. Same folks for the past two years as well. And the food is amazing...the other goods are really good quality as well. We now buy our groceries and staples there and other finds as well. An example is milk is literally half the price as our local supermarket.
> 
> The show talks about how the now are the largest importer and retailer of high end wines.  I wish our store had wine....



Yeah, Costco is no BJs or Sam's Club.   They offer a lot of premium products.  I wish they had a greater presence on the East Coast.  I did a 1 year membership at the local BJs and found it just wasn't worth the membership costs.  If the nearest Costco wasn't 45 minutes away, I'd be a member for sure.  I would think the NH seacoast would be an excellent location for a store, especially due to no sales tax.  Maybe someday they'll move in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, Costco is no BJs or Sam's Club.   They offer a lot of premium products.  I wish they had a greater presence on the East Coast.  I did a 1 year membership at the local BJs and found it just wasn't worth the membership costs.  If the nearest Costco wasn't 45 minutes away, I'd be a member for sure.  I would think the NH seacoast would be an excellent location for a store, especially due to no sales tax.  Maybe someday they'll move in.




Their all over mid Hudson valley of NY.
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, Costco is no BJs or Sam's Club. They offer a lot of premium products. I wish they had a greater presence on the East Coast. I did a 1 year membership at the local BJs and found it just wasn't worth the membership costs. If the nearest Costco wasn't 45 minutes away, I'd be a member for sure. I would think the NH seacoast would be an excellent location for a store, especially due to no sales tax. Maybe someday they'll move in.



That is a surprise that they are not in Portsmouth.  As the show discusses their target is folks who are either businesses, large families, or folks who are upper middle class.  Southern NH is prime territory I'd think.  I imagine they plan on expanding there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 2, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> That is a surprise that they are not in Portsmouth.  As the show discusses their target is folks who are either businesses, large families, or folks who are upper middle class.  Southern NH is prime territory I'd think.  I imagine they plan on expanding there.



Nope, only NH store is in Trashua.  Nearest one to me would be in Danvers, MA.  

I'd think both Portsmouth, NH and Portland, ME would be prime locations for a Costco.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Nope, only NH store is in Trashua. Nearest one to me would be in Danvers, MA.
> 
> I'd think both Portsmouth, NH and Portland, ME would be prime locations for a Costco.



I could not believe that they were not in Portland.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's "The Costco Craze" documentary on Hulu:  

http://www.hulu.com/#!watch/368405


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Here's "The Costco Craze" documentary on Hulu:
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/#!watch/368405


It's on Msnbc now.


----------

